# Inquiring Information about this Penick & Ford Ltd., Inc. Bottle



## seanandkimber (May 2, 2009)

I have this bottle and the only thing I know about it is that it is a Penick & Ford Ltd., Inc.  I know that the company bottled syrup and other items.  But the bottles are all different.  I am seeking knowledge of this bottles original contents and possible monitary value if any.  I appreciate any information.  Thanks, Sean


----------

